# Charlotte, NC White F 4 years #A1000402



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Got this from a friend, who asked me to post this on the forum as the dog is not posted on the Charlotte Meck site yet!

 We have another heartworm positive dog in need of rescue. She is a wonderful, white female german shepherd A1000402. Info listed below. As I will be out mon/tues please make sure to copy both Sandy at [email protected] and Lori at [email protected] if you are interested in saving this girl.

Health notes:
Age: 4-5yrs
Weight: 78.0
Temp: 102.2
Heartworm: positive
Notes: Ocular discharge, ears and nose clear. No fleas seen. Good body condition

Temp test notes:
Kennel presentation was good, dog was very social. Walks very well on leash.
Very social with handler. Struggled slightly but allowed all teeth checks. Comfortable with most handling exercises, but uncomfortable with the hug. Interested in toys & rawhide, but not sure what to do with them. Ate calm with food bowl.
NO ADOPTION RESTRICTIONS

I know this isn’t the best pic, but didn’t get time to take better ones. Will try to get some when I get back if no rescue is able to take her before then.
_Thanks_
_Kiesa_
_Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Care and Control_
_8315 Byrum Dr_
_Charlotte, NC 28217_
_704-336-3001 ext. 2_
_Fax# 704-336-7842_
_foster__@cmpd.org_
_[email protected]_
_[email protected]_


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is the only picture I have.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump-pic didn't show up though.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:CHRL.A1000402

This is probably her. 
Remember when Alex Strain lost her white GSD more than a year ago? I wonder ...
I'll send the link to Alex on Facebook ... just in case.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

K, maybe I am just seeing things here, but could this girl, currently at Charlotte, be Zoe?
They look similar. This girl just doesn't look as well taken care of as when Zoe was with Alex. 
Somebody, feedback please! It has been a year and a half since Zoe was lost.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/lost-found/116861-zoe-lost-wgsd-charlotte-nc.html


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I have contacted the animal control supervisor that I was in correspondence with over Zoe to have him check this girl for microchip.

Lori


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

LMK, Lori. I don't remember if Zoe had a microchip. She was a Noble dog right? So, she probably did. 
The dog at AC looks like the nose is lighter than Zoe's, but if she has been in a backyard for 1 1/2 years, with poor nutrition, and not on Canidae like Alex had her on ... well, you never know.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Yep - she had a microchip and was a NSR foster. Still waiting to hear back from my contact.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

The girl that sent me the information took this dog. He is safe.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Was this a male or female? 

Because I don't want to move a mistaken identity post!


----------

